# First grow



## Mainebud (Jan 20, 2013)

So my seeds sprouted in water and paper towels. I have 6 purple kush and 3 great white shark. They are in root cubes now and will go into quart size containers with roots organic 707. the root cubes were soaked in a mild clonex solution with ph 5.5. My plan is to end up with a mom of each and I will flower the rest. The light is a t-5 with10,000 lumens. I will add a six bulb four foot t-5 as well when necessary. I plan to keep all veg in this tub. I will create a box with some foam insulation I have with foil facing on it. More pics once they break ground.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 20, 2013)

Seeds be stylein jucuzie tub and all 

BWD


----------



## Mainebud (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for stopping in BWD! I've been following your grow. Just creeping round the bushes listening closely! Nice work on your rooms!


----------



## juniorgrower (Jan 20, 2013)

Good Luck MaineBud!  Hope you get a couple nice moms out of the bunch.


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice set up.....Ill be watching......:icon_smile:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 20, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping in BWD! I've been following your grow. Just creeping round the bushes listening closely! Nice work on your rooms!


 

Aint no need be creepin bush line pull stump official and be friend as ya make friend 

BWD


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 20, 2013)

Where'd ya get purple kush seeds?  are they from a breeder??


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2013)

Good luck and green mojo. Where ya gonna flower them out at? In the tub will take some work. I gave up quickly on trying to make do with my tight attic space and bought a tent. Never looked back.


----------



## Mainebud (Jan 20, 2013)

The seeds came from marijuana-seeds.nl

As for my flower room it's a 6x8 walk in cooler. The tub is just veg space. I want to do a six plant scrog. Six plants are the legal limit for flowering. 

Thanks for stopping by and I look forward to your input!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 20, 2013)

green mojo!! Check out panda film instead of the foil... are you doing a soil grow with a container framed in the tub or a hydro setup?


General hydroponics lucas formula works great for hydro and is easy peazy once you learn the mixing.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Mainebud (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by trill. I am going to grow in soil for my moms. Going to use containers of some type. I can legally flower six plants at a time so I don't need a lot of clones. The reason for the foil backed foam is it is rigid and I already have it. So I plan to tape it together in the shape I need but be able to remove it as needed. Eventually I may buy a tent for veg. But for now doing with what I have. Thanks for any advice you can give me!


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok so I think I drown my first batch of seeds! 10 purple kush and 3 great white shark, not one sprout. Tried paper towels, soaking and direct to soil. I mean really? This is a weed and I can't grow it? Lol. I remember one time as a teenager I threw some seeds in my backyard and some of them grew! 

Anyways, onto batch number two. I planted a total of 12 seeds 3 of each, great white shark, white widow, ice, crystal. 8 seeds in coco and four in mg seed starter. Three days in medium and I have 6 sprouts! 

So my conclusion is, for me, no more paper towels and no soaking. I bought a 16 tray germination kit made by burpee and it seems to work great! Coco pellets and self watering. The mg seed starter soil is doing great too but I think the germ kit is better for me as I think I over watered and gave too much love to the first round. Plus if 50% of my beans popped on day three why would I do anything else.

Definitely want to say thanks to everyone here for all the info and giving me options for this. You guys and girls are great!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2013)

I dont think the paper towel method had anything to do with yur problem. Besides ya said they had sprouted which is all ya want the paper towel part of it for anyway. Yur problem seems to have been after ya sprouted them.Not sure about using clonex on new sprouts,,never used it for anything other then clonning.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the response weed! Yeah I don't know what happened on round one but really got me frustrated. I'm excited at the results with new method so lets grow!


----------



## DrFever (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello main  its that time of year were  you can go to any walmart and  get your self  jiffy domes with peat pellets , what i do is  get toilet paper and get it real damp  place seeds in it  and  then place it in the dome under flourescents  for  48 hrs  keeping  humidity up  and temps around 76  and  paper  real damp  then i get them pellets all puffed up 
i then  rip the toilet paper  with seed in it, make a good  hole and place seedlings with  little toilet paper  about 1/2 " - 1 " in them pellets pinch  top soil as to close it all up  and  back in dome   misting  daily  dome  after a few days   things start to happen    hope this helps you


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2013)

:ciao:  my friend

hope the 2nd round works for ya...I have some Black jack that only 1 popped ..and now need to drop the other 5 and hope...sux when ya pay good money for seeds...You sound like ya did how the peeps do...sometimes its genetics..mojo for the next round

:48:


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks dr and 4u! After 14 days and not a sprout, i was really getting discouraged. I'm impressed with both the germ kit and mg seed starter. Planted seeds directly in both and within 72 hours they are above ground. Can't imagine better results with any other method. The germ kit uses coco pellets similar to jiffy peat pellets without net. Self watering for up to 10 days. Time to get busy building flower chamber!


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 4, 2013)

3.5 days and I have 12 for 12 sprouts!


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 4, 2013)

So took a Trip to htg today! Let me know what you think and what im missing.this is my veg tent.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 4, 2013)

Not sure why it only took one pic


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 4, 2013)

Pic


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice clean setup Maine.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's the ladies


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 5, 2013)

So when I bought light they were out of 6400k bulbs, so they gave me 10k bulbs. They said these are better? More blue spectrum? Anyone know about this?


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 7, 2013)

So here's what I have. Seems as though the ones in mg starter mix have stalled. Other concerns please look and tell me what you think. All were put in medium from seed seven days ago.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 7, 2013)

Nn


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello? Is there anybody out there?


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 9, 2013)

So we are getting a blizzard.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 9, 2013)

I can't figure out how to post more than one pic in a post


----------



## risktaker27 (Feb 9, 2013)

im getting hit hard my self looks like were im at


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

Yup little table outside the wood shed looked like this after about 3 hours of first snow fall that lasted 14 hours cant see table now have to dig fur it ifin I needed it and I dont so aint diggin see it in spring I reckon 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice little sets up by the way littleones look healthy 

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2013)

All you in the northeast, stay safe!


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 9, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Nice little sets up by the way littleones look healthy
> 
> BWD


Thanks!


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank THG and be safe risk


----------



## Irish (Feb 9, 2013)

howdy mainebud. get an oscillating fan and have it blowing on plants real gentle to strengthen up those legs. if you are leaving door open now, just sit it out front of it. not hard air though, just enough to make them move a bit as it passes each time. 

welcome to mp...


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I do have a small six inch stationary fan that I let blow gently on them but ill get a oscillating fan. When should I transplant these into bigger pots?


----------



## Iams (Feb 9, 2013)

Yay! Jacuzzi girls!

Whats all that white stuff on your lawn? Must be hard to mow with that in the way. 

Really, good luck and grow mojo.!

ps.   was 70.f here today.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Feb 9, 2013)

likin' me some Maine bud


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 10, 2013)

I was just starting to like you and you had to say that! Lol thanks


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry that was at iams, haven't figured out how to quote.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 10, 2013)

So I transplanted the girls into bigger pots. A bit nerve wracking to say the least. They were in coco so it basically crumbled. But I think I did a good job. I could have judged depth better on a few but didn't want to wrestle with them too much.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 10, 2013)

Surprisingly some of the smaller plants had more roots.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 11, 2013)

How did this get in here and is it a beneficial bug?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2013)

looks like a Lady Bug and she loves Spider Mites. Leave her alone.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 12, 2013)

Yup lady bug be good thing in yur grow ask her to stick round while 

BWD


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by! The girls didn't even wilt from the transplant. I did the ones in mg starter mix today and I'm not impressed with the lack of roots. The first ones were in coco and had roots popping out everywhere.

They are really liking new home and growing like crazy. And the new light! T-5 4' 8 bulb. Plus starting nutes. Lets grow girls!


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 13, 2013)

Some pics


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok I don't know why I can't post multiple pics


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2013)

Yur goona love those T5s. Ya can puttem down almost on top yur girls and they will love it.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 14, 2013)

Weed hopper, yeah it's already showing a difference. These girls are really growing fast. They do put out some heat though. Bit of a struggle to keep it under 85. I heat with wood stove so heat in room fluctuates. Seem to be getting it under control. I also added a humidifier because the wood heat is so dry. Currently staying at 82 degrees and 52% humidity. Exhaust fan kicks on at 85 but pulls air from inside room so tough to cool it with 75 degree air.

Question about window ac. I am building my flower room in basement and want to mount a window unit in the wall. Wondering if that will suck out co2?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 14, 2013)

I would run your exhaust 24/7 to better maintain heat. No a window AC won't pull away CO2 to worry about. But there extremely inefficient when you run a exhaust fan to the outside. Will they work. Yeah. Will they cost you a good amount per month running non stop in summer or soon, yeah. But some ppl have to cool with something. It's a starting point, once you make the leap and have the funds for a sealed room with CO2 and a mini split, you won't look back.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 14, 2013)

congrats bro


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 14, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I would run your exhaust 24/7 to better maintain heat. No a window AC won't pull away CO2 to worry about. But there extremely inefficient when you run a exhaust fan to the outside. Will they work. Yeah. Will they cost you a good amount per month running non stop in summer or soon, yeah. But some ppl have to cool with something. It's a starting point, once you make the leap and have the funds for a sealed room with CO2 and a mini split, you won't look back.



I am planning on a sealed room with co2. What does a mini split cost? Room is 8'x16'x8'. This is in my basement so it stays pretty cool in summer but by July I plan to have a 12 plant scrog with 4-1000 hps and 3-600 mh. So I'm worried about the heat from the lights. Thanks for the input!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 15, 2013)

In a basement always helps. But some type of coolant is always nice. That's a big space. But with only 4k watts, you won't need much cooling power. Probably a grand or so will have a plug and play mini split at your doorstep. There easy to set up.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 15, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> In a basement always helps. But some type of coolant is always nice. That's a big space. But with only 4k watts, you won't need much cooling power. Probably a grand or so will have a plug and play mini split at your doorstep. There easy to set up.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 15, 2013)

I still can't upload multiple pics? ***!


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 15, 2013)

Ice


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 15, 2013)

White widow


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 15, 2013)

Crystal


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 15, 2013)

Gws


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 15, 2013)

Gws


----------



## Growdude (Feb 15, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 16, 2013)

So my ice plants looks a bit yellow and I don't know if this is normal. Please help!


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 16, 2013)

I have two ice plants and they both look like this. The plants around them are darker.


----------



## MaineLeeBudz (Feb 18, 2013)

your ice plant looks to be lacking in nitrogen, what nutrients are you feeding it ?   btw i have plenty of hawiian pineapple clones also have access to mother of berries if you need any pm me im in southern maine also . here is a 1600 watt set up i did back in 2010 13 plants sour diesel  ,  white widow , white rhino, and moby **** , you should do some serious planning before you start this massive set up your talking about a big step from growing under a t-5 in your bathtub to a 4k watt flower room, not trying to down on your project but hate to see anyone bite off more than they can chew right off the bat, money well spent is money not spent at all good luck


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 18, 2013)

Look fine to me. Maybe a touch more nitrogen, yes. And mainleebudz. No trading on this site. There are lots of other sites that have open trading. Just a heads up.


----------



## MaineLeeBudz (Feb 18, 2013)

im not trading , trading would imply  i wanted something in return and this is not the case but if you feel im breaking the rules than ill keep it to myself


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 19, 2013)

It's kool. Wasn't sure


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks maineLee and NC. Good to see a neighbor here!


----------



## DrFever (Feb 19, 2013)

Main your plants look fine  probably could use some foilage spray of 1 - 1 -1   try to maintain higher  RH  70"sh  
IMO as for flower room doesn;t matter how much power you run as long as you got temps in check, RH, and fresh air plants will   love yea  of course you don;t want to  put clones from T5's under 10,000 watts  but like most grows  you build up the power tolerance  and as plants get bigger  more lights are required 
 I think the biggest mistake many growers do is  run to many different strains at once  which some strains take more food then others that is looking for a world of trouble imo ???
 As well i think Main is looking at growing in totes and a few plants   scrog style similiar to my last grow show    12 plant    7 pound 3 0z hrvest  3 k


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 19, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Main your plants look fine  probably could use some foilage spray of 1 - 1 -1   try to maintain higher  RH  70"sh
> IMO as for flower room doesn;t matter how much power you run as long as you got temps in check, RH, and fresh air plants will   love yea  of course you don;t want to  put clones from T5's under 10,000 watts  but like most grows  you build up the power tolerance  and as plants get bigger  more lights are required
> I think the biggest mistake many growers do is  run to many different strains at once  which some strains take more food then others that is looking for a world of trouble imo ???
> As well i think Main is looking at growing in totes and a few plants   scrog style similiar to my last grow show    12 plant    7 pound 3 0z hrvest  3 k



Thanks! Ill try to get rh up, it's kind of tough as I heat with wood so all winter it's dry in here. Ill also start foliar feeding a bit.


----------



## DrFever (Feb 19, 2013)

i would look into  vics vaporizer sold at walmart     that blows off  cold mist  fog sorta  run it lights on  and few hrs  lights off is all i use  in front of fans  water last like 12 hrs easy   fill up res and your good to go    try to keep humidity 60 - 75  in veg  just like walking into a green house  hot and humid  and plants are thriving


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 19, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> i would look into  vics vaporizer sold at walmart     that blows off  cold mist  fog sorta  run it lights on  and few hrs  lights off is all i use  in front of fans  water last like 12 hrs easy   fill up res and your good to go    try to keep humidity 60 - 75  in veg  just like walking into a green house  hot and humid  and plants are thriving



:yeahthat: i did the same thing with my sons vics vaporizer. it actually works better then i thought it would


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 20, 2013)

So I have raised rh to 59%. Looks like that's the best I can get with what I have so a trip to Walmart may happen today. Overall the effected plants are starting to grow. Also started foliar feeding as suggested by the Dr! I don't see much change in the leaves that are yellow but I do see its growing. Ill post pics in a few mins. Also have a funky leaf.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is one of the ice plants. Seems to be back to vigorous growth but still yellow and curling.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is a close up of funky leaf


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is white widow with some crustyness


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 20, 2013)

So DrFever made a valid point about multiple strains at once. Look at how differently the ice plants are doing under same conditions as. The rest.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 20, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> So DrFever made a valid point about multiple strains at once. Look at how differently the ice plants are doing under same conditions as. The rest.



yes, but luckily you are growing in soil and in separate containers. that way you can tailor specific feeding regimes to each plant.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 20, 2013)

Agreed shortbus. The reason I started with multiple strains is so I can see which grow better for me. Also they had a bundle sale I couldn't resist! Lol


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 24, 2013)

So today is about 21 days since the first beans popped. All in 3 gallon pots which they will stay in until they go in the totes. No nutes just ro water with calimagic and ph 6.3. All seem to have recovered from the nute lock. Also got my humidity up in the mid 60s. Been foliar feeding with clonex it's 1-.06-1. They are really taking off now, I'm thinking 3-4 weeks before they go in the flower room.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 24, 2013)

Temp


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 24, 2013)

Nute lock out


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 24, 2013)

Next time square pots for sure.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 24, 2013)

This one


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 24, 2013)

Lookin good, if they show signs of over feeding just hit um with plain water.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 24, 2013)

hey maine, i just skimmed over your thread to see if i could find what your using to feed your plants. are you growing organic, or soil with synthetic nutes?


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah toa that's what I've been doing because I got a little anxious and fed them as per nute instructions. Thanks!


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 24, 2013)

I am using roots organic 707 soil. Also have the roots organic nutes.


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 24, 2013)

Only fed once and they didn't like it.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 24, 2013)

you might wanna check out calmg+ from general organic.calimagic isnt on the OMRI list, usually that means they use synthetic chelating salts in their calimagic. which will disrupt and even kill some of your microbial herd

EDIT:  your plants are looking good btw                  :48:


----------



## Mainebud (Feb 24, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> you might wanna check out calmg+ from general organic.calimagic isnt on the OMRI list, usually that means they use synthetic chelating salts in their calimagic. which will disrupt and even kill some of your microbial herd
> 
> EDIT:  your plants are looking good btw                  :48:



Thanks and ill get some of that calmag.


----------



## Iams (Feb 24, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> I was just starting to like you and you had to say that! Lol thanks


 

LOL! Just caught up on the journal and they are looking good! 

Sorry for the temp comment.

 If it helps, my inlaws hail from Fort Fairfield and Plymouth. Good People, they don't talk too much.

pm me if you need help on posting multiple pics or quoting. 

I'm looking forward to seeing them grow. My babes are about the same size as yours, AK48. I'll be posting pics on them in the Nirvana group grow journal.

ps. at least you don't have to mow.....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice Southern Maine? Kind of near.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 25, 2013)

looking good my friend keep up the good work.  *GREEN MOJO*


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok so looks like a few plants still have nute lock so I gave them a flush today. Hopefully this works. I'm thinking next week ill start with 1/4 strength nutes and see how they like it. 

Also have some odd growth on one of my ice plant. Seem the leaves aren't happy with the current number of petals and are growing more. What's this all about?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 1, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> Ok so looks like a few plants still have nute lock so I gave them a flush today. Hopefully this works. I'm thinking next week ill start with 1/4 strength nutes and see how they like it.
> 
> Also have some odd growth on one of my ice plant. Seem the leaves aren't happy with the current number of petals and are growing more. What's this all about?



mutations are very common nothing to worry about


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> So DrFever made a valid point about multiple strains at once. Look at how differently the ice plants are doing under same conditions as. The rest.


 
Thats why I like DWC,, One plant per 5 Gallon bucket.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> Ok so looks like a few plants still have nute lock so I gave them a flush today. Hopefully this works. I'm thinking next week ill start with 1/4 strength nutes and see how they like it.
> 
> Also have some odd growth on one of my ice plant. Seem the leaves aren't happy with the current number of petals and are growing more. What's this all about?



I notice a couple of times that you have said that you believe you have nute lockout.  I do not see signs of nute lockout and am wondering why you think you have nute lockup?


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 2, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I notice a couple of times that you have said that you believe you have nute lockout.  I do not see signs of nute lockout and am wondering why you think you have nute lockup?



About half of the plants have signs on cal/mag deficiency but I have been adding calimagic to my ro water. It was suggested earlier in post that I have nute lockout from feeding too early. Since the problem has continued I assumed it was from a lockout. Ill get some pics for you to look at THG.


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 2, 2013)

Pic


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 2, 2013)

Another


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 2, 2013)

See


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 2, 2013)

My best guess is cal/mag deficiency based on trouble shooter post. Also from what everyone's seems to believe is I fed too early and caused nute lockout, if I'm wrong I'm certainly willing to hear a solution. Thanks THG!


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 8, 2013)

So a quick update, most of plants have recovered, some still show scars.


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 8, 2013)

Great white shark


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 8, 2013)

White widow


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 8, 2013)

Ice


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like they are surely recovering!


Wishing you the greenest MOJO for your grow!


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Ellis, how's your planning going?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a thread over in "Growing Indoors" forum that's like 8 pages long if you're curious hahah  

Thanks for asking. I've definitely fought some thoughts and strategies along the way, but I've settled with 4 plant 2 DWC 20gal bins, 4x4 tent, 600w HPS and to Scrog it. 

Yes, I'm diving in the deep end.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2013)

Getting there!


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks toa! And Ellis that sounds like a great move!


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 9, 2013)

Not sure what the problem is but it's on all three ice plants. Help please!


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 9, 2013)

More


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 12, 2013)

Not that anyone is watching but here's some pics


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 12, 2013)

Another


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 12, 2013)

The Ice just looks a little hungry to me, Maine. Some strains need a little more nutrients -- that's the main reason it can be difficult to grow out multiple strains -- sometimes you have to mix different nutes for some strains. Your plants are looking stellar. Keep up the good work.

Peace


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Mar 12, 2013)

what kind of light are you using for veg? they look great, real bushy


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll try giving them a bit of food thanks hamper! As for the lights they are under t-5s with 10k bulbs. I had them about 3" above tops but moved them up a bit now. I need them to stretch a little so I can get clones.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2013)

Pretty and green Bro.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 12, 2013)

I been watching


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 12, 2013)

as have i. dont worry you get more people chiming in with comments once the buds show up. thats the problem with joining a site with a bunch of porn addicts for members           :48:


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 25, 2013)

So here is the girls. Almost ready for the flower room. I've been busy with the construction and ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 25, 2013)

So here are some seeds I dropped and my first attempt at cloning.


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's the babies.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 26, 2013)

Little darlings

Peace


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 26, 2013)

So this room is built for two 5x15 scrogs. Ill only be doing one now but will add the other later.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 26, 2013)

Niiiice Mainebud! Heck, look at that beautiful exhaust fan right there! Cheers sir!


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh yeah and I went shopping!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice!! How much was your CO2 container? I'm going to be getting one next grow.. using a bucket with electronics and timing it etc, and putting the hose around the plants this time.. getting as close to real CO2 as possible, but it won't quite be the same. 

Something I ment to do was purchase some extra bulbs.. I'm going to be doing that in the coming weeks


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 26, 2013)

I think the retail on tank is 150 full. The controller I saw on eBay for 35. But I bought a big package and made them give me 20% off almost everything. My friend and I went together and spent over 6k so I named my price on a lot of items. IMO the key factor with co2 is having a good controller. I wanted the iponics but budget forced me to go with sentinel chhc-4. The reason I say this is key is that I wanted a controller that wouldn't kick exhaust fans on while co2 is running and also wanted one that actually reads co2 levels in room. The chhc-4 was 550 but I think money well spent. I'm sure a lot of people could do it without this but I'm a simple guy and wanted plug and play ease of use.


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry I meant regulator was 35 not controller


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 26, 2013)

wooow... that's a lot (controller) I'm interested in the tank, and regulator, and would just time them with fans etc to the best of my ability. I'd imagine that'd be better than now CO2 at all.. I mean SOME CO2 has got to be better than none at all, if at least the CO2 is run properly to the plants... at least I'd figure.


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 26, 2013)

So here's what I got so far. Two of the three lights installed. Each hood has a 1000w hps and a 600w mh so I will have 4800 watts over this 5x15 scrog with 12 plants.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

looking good 4800 watter


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 30, 2013)

So I'm thinking flower room is complete? I'm sure it's not but I'm exhausted and need a break. I've been working full time and then room at night. Anyway here are the finishing touches. I ran a garden hose to a splitter, one feeds ro and other has a hose. The orange bucket has a drain on it so waste water from ro and from cleaning can be dumped in. The electrical is done with the exception of a few face plates. Controller is installed and working great!


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 30, 2013)

Panel and controller


----------



## Mainebud (Apr 14, 2013)

We have pistols!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 14, 2013)

What a wonderful sight!  



:bong:


----------



## Mainebud (Apr 17, 2013)

So today is about day 10 of 12 -12. Looking good so far, could have done more training early on as some are not liking the scrog. Looks like 50-60 tops on most plants. Should be stellar!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm jealous.. such a great setup  Nice stuff Mainebud!


----------



## Mainebud (Apr 17, 2013)

Been cleaning up under the screen. A few more passes and we should be good. It's kinda like pulling the plug on a loved one on life support. As I look at a shoot or potential bud site I ask myself, will this make it above the screen? It's not easy sometimes. Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice trimming my noob eyes say!


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 17, 2013)

WOW man nice i jumped into the scrog world on my last grow not for peeps that dont like cutting lots of plant of lol, but well worth the effort in the end.
how big are the gaps mine are 2x2 and i have a total of 96 square which all have 1 bud site in each hole currently at 6 weeks flower now


----------



## Mainebud (Apr 17, 2013)

Fruity, I'm really liking the scrog! Yours looks great btw! I grew years ago with sog. Now I'm legal to grow only 12 plants so when I learned about scrog it just made sense. I'm not liking the six inch holes in my screen though. I may go to 3x3 next run. As for bud sites, I'm estimating 40-50 per plant x12 plants. I'm going to try to get a count once the stretch stops. I'm gonna read through your journal and see what I can learn. Thanks


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 17, 2013)

cool man i think it is the best i have tryed so far, and ive grow every way but SOG as i didnt like the idea of having 20 plants and getting charged when i could have 4 and pull the same with a little more veg time.
i have a calendar that i have written down all my feed's, trimming's, EC etc
i will write it in my GJ probably best there anyway.
i am doing it to try and maximize the potential of this grape strain i may even go back and try vert scrog, now i know abit more then last time i did it, vert scrog is fun and the rewards are huge if you get it right 
peace fruity


----------



## missabentley (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm digging the grow... And the wheybolic extreme in the very first pic


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 17, 2013)

Great job Maine


----------



## Mainebud (Apr 17, 2013)

missabentley said:
			
		

> I'm digging the grow... And the wheybolic extreme in the very first pic



Yeah I find I good shot of protein keeps them tight with no stretch! Oh yeah that's me not the plants lol


----------



## Mainebud (Apr 18, 2013)

And we have buds!


----------



## Mainebud (Apr 18, 2013)

Average 50-60 tops per plant. Not bad for first scrog. More training on next round.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow! I just looked over your grow. You really jumped all in. Is this really your first grow? I'm a maine guy and also can grow 12 plants but have been working my grow room up slowly over the last 16 months. I'm planning to get a 4 x 4 tent from HTG as soon as they get them back in stock. So what are you using for soil and nutes?


----------



## Mainebud (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by Chaz! Yeah I went all in on this one. I grew back in the 90s. So it's been awhile. When they said I could grow legit I was all over it! As for soil and nutes, this Round I used Roots 707 and I started with thier nute line but its too weak IMHO. I am using heavy 16 and really like it. I am switching to coco for next round.


----------



## Irish (Apr 25, 2013)

very nice mainebud...

:48:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 25, 2013)

I'll second that notion !!  :48:


----------



## Mainebud (Apr 27, 2013)

Day 22


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 27, 2013)

Lookin to be might cold in yur space pilgrem isent that frost build up? 

BWD


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 27, 2013)

and the real fun begins frosty


----------



## Mainebud (Apr 28, 2013)

So I was checking the veg tent today and found pistols on one strain. All of the great white shark have pistols. It's odd as they are under 18/6 light cycle. These are from clones that were taken from mothers before flipping. They are about 3-4 weeks old. Not sure if they are in full flower mode or just throwing a few pistols. This strain seems to be heavier on the saliva side, is it possible that once it's fully mature it could flower under 18/6?


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Apr 28, 2013)

sorry my maine bud, but I wouldn't go there if I was you . . . clone plants will almost always throw pistils alot quicker and easier than seed plants do . . . yes, even before flipping . . . and sativa-heavy strains originiated near the equator and will need that full 12 hrs of darkness to flower out strong and reach full maturity . . . looking great !!

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2013)

Mainebud said:
			
		

> So I was checking the veg tent today and found pistols on one strain. All of the great white shark have pistols. It's odd as they are under 18/6 light cycle. These are from clones that were taken from mothers before flipping. They are about 3-4 weeks old. Not sure if they are in full flower mode or just throwing a few pistols. This strain seems to be heavier on the saliva side, is it possible that once it's fully mature it could flower under 18/6?



Actually, it is not odd, it is what we expect to see.  Plants will almost always show preflowers while still in veg.  I'm not sure what you mean by "fully mature"?  Clones are the same biological age as the mother, so it is mature.  I do not believe that it will continue to flower, unless it is an auto (and since they are clones, they are not autos).  You are going to have to go to 12/12 light to flower.

Is there a reason that you are running your lights 18/6 instead of 24/7?


----------



## Mainebud (Apr 28, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, it is not odd, it is what we expect to see.  Plants will almost always show preflowers while still in veg.  I'm not sure what you mean by "fully mature"?  Clones are the same biological age as the mother, so it is mature.  I do not believe that it will continue to flower, unless it is an auto (and since they are clones, they are not autos).  You are going to have to go to 12/12 light to flower.
> 
> Is there a reason that you are running your lights 18/6 instead of 24/7?



Thanks for the reply! As for what I meant by fully mature is that since they are clones they are fully mature in that they are not seedlings for the exact reason you mention.

As for 18/6 from the reading I've done there is no significant difference between 18/6 and 24 so why use the additional energy? Do you see more growth from 24? And if so is it enough to justify the additional power usage? I know it doesn't seem like much more but I have a lot of lights on now between veg and flower room. And soon ill be adding more lights as I get more patients so its a matter of conservation.

Thanks for any input on this!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's a couple links to show you everyone opinion

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64215

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59859


----------



## Mainebud (May 3, 2013)

Yes sir!


----------



## Mainebud (May 3, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Mainebud (May 3, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (May 3, 2013)

looking veeeeeeery very nice, bud !!!


----------



## powerplanter (May 3, 2013)

Looking good Maine.


----------



## chazmaine420 (May 14, 2013)

Hey Maine, 
thats looking great. The way you've trained them it hardly seems you need the net. maybe when they get heavy they'll need the support. I'll be interested to see how you train your next batch from clones as they grow differently than seedlings. I got a ScrOG going now so feel free to stop over.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64532


----------



## Mainebud (May 23, 2013)

This is a great co2 generator at a low cost! 150 complete and it uses very little propane.


----------



## Mainebud (May 23, 2013)

Just a couple pics and a big thanks to everyone! Especially dr fever!


----------



## Mainebud (May 23, 2013)

Frosty!


----------



## powerplanter (May 24, 2013)

They look tasty Maine.  Well done.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 24, 2013)

awesome pull, maine :clap:


----------



## DrFever (May 25, 2013)

Maine your on top of it  don;t have to thank me  you  did it all your self  amazing  dude  your going to kill it  what many  do with 30 - 50 plants  your going to hit with your  8 or so plants....
  well done  very impressed   train them young   super crop  and  fim  work it around that pot  veg them  4 - 5 weeks  and your going to kill it  every time  now all you need to do maybe is  work on some  boosters  carbs  etc for plants to really  beef up them buds  always remember to clean up  them sucker  buds  that will always come back  under canopy 
 see  every  feeding  get under and have a look   keep cleaning them little things  great job  dude  may be next grow  bump up into  plastic totes  30 - 40 gallon   transplant   4th week  and flip in 5th
most importantly is root zone mass / medium  i transplant  from 5 gallon pots to  34 gallon  2 weeks prior to flip  and they explode
 Bottom line  growing this way  you need 5 week veg  but looks to me your close to pulling a pound + a side  that my friend is insane  hit me on pm  we discuss a good  way to  dry and cure at the same time


----------



## Mainebud (May 26, 2013)

Thanks dr! Here is a shot of all plants, 12 in total.


----------



## Mainebud (May 26, 2013)

Sorry this one is today.


----------



## DrFever (May 26, 2013)

looking amazing   wondering are your plans to  possibly switch to totes next grow ???


----------



## Mainebud (May 26, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> looking amazing   wondering are your plans to  possibly switch to totes next grow ???



Absolutely! Learned what you already knew, small root mass equals lack of food. Already measured and figured I can use 27 gallon totes in the space I have. Think that will do?


----------



## DrFever (May 26, 2013)

yup  and watch out   so whats your guess you think your going to pull  ball park figure  imo i think  your in the 3 - 3.5 mark


----------



## Mainebud (May 26, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> yup  and watch out   so whats your guess you think your going to pull  ball park figure  imo i think  your in the 3 - 3.5 mark



I'm guessing 5 oz per plant. Or 60 oz.


----------



## Mainebud (May 27, 2013)

Close up


----------



## chazmaine420 (May 29, 2013)

Hey Maine bud,
Looking awesome. Can you tell me about that CO2 generator? I thought CO2 came in tanks. Did you get it at HTG?


----------



## Mainebud (May 29, 2013)

Hello Chaz

I wouldn't use a. Co2 generator in a tent. Not enough space and they generate heat as well. A co2 tank and regulator are what I would use in tent. It's about 500 to set up a tank, regulator, and basic co2 controller.


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 2, 2013)

So looks like one of my white widows is ready for chop chop. I pulled it out of scrog and put it in veg room so I can harvest it in the morning. Ill post pics.


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's what I got from first white widow


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 2, 2013)

And this


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 2, 2013)

This is a 16 oz can


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 2, 2013)

Well done Mainebud.  Some nice looking buds you got there.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jun 2, 2013)

Very nice I like the wall trim I can see behind the bud rack 

that red bull bud is the size of one of my first plants lol again very nice hope u enjoy em


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome Mainbud! I love the bud shots. Seems like you did decent, eh? :aok:


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm pretty happy with this pull! Especially since this is only one plant and I have 11 more to do!


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 3, 2013)

So looks like just over 600 grams wet. Any guesses on dry weight?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 3, 2013)

About 280 grams is my guess. :aok:


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 7, 2013)

So I weighed buds after a day of drying so the 600 isn't very accurate. But they are dry now and I got almost 6.5 oz. pretty happy with that. This white widow is extremely potent as well.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on the harvest! The buds look awesome.


----------



## gorickyourself (Jun 8, 2013)

Was that the total from the plants above the11?Which look like a lovely little forest l might add!


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 8, 2013)

That's one plant. I took two more down last night so we will see what they weigh. I'm expecting an average of 6 oz per plant. Or 84 oz total.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 8, 2013)

That's just great! I can only cross my fingers for half that amount! Amazing job Mainbud. :aok:


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 11, 2013)

So I have harvested 8 of 12 plants so far. Looks like smallest one weighed 6.5 oz dry. I just took weighed one of the larger plants and it weighs 1176 grams!


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 12, 2013)

All harvested and drying.


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 12, 2013)

White widow


----------



## Mainebud (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice


----------

